# Moving to London from India, what salary and expenses to expect?



## wh0ru (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi,

I am 24 year old male from India and recently I have been offered a Lead Software Engineer offer from a London based company. Company is sponsering my Visa/Work permit, Flight ticket from India to London & initial relocation assistance.

Now, they have asked me to quote desired salary range before we can finalize on terms. Can anybody please help me what salary I can demand/ask for. Considering I have decent salary in India of INR 1,200,000 per year + living expenses (partly). 

It will be great if someone can guide me with details about cost of living and other expenses in London. Office is in neat Oxford Circus and I am planning to rent a house with all basic amenities.

PS: I am vegetarian and do drink occasionally.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

If the information you've provided is to be believed. then you should be looking around 30K+ (Part expenses if you are a contractor)

It'd be even better if you can provide further details like what Platform are you based on? Experience? 

For your age, if I am not mistaken, you'd have had 3 yrs experience if you'd have completed your Degree at 21.

However, since your work is based in Central London (Zone 1) it'd be an absolute ripoff if you decide to rent a flat within walk-able distance.


----------



## pradu465 (Jan 31, 2013)

A friend of mine is also a software engineer. I think he must make around 60K a year in London (maybe even more). Cost of living is very expensive in UK compared to India.


----------



## IC1985 (Sep 21, 2012)

wh0ru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am 24 year old male from India and recently I have been offered a Lead Software Engineer offer from a London based company. Company is sponsering my Visa/Work permit, Flight ticket from India to London & initial relocation assistance.
> 
> ...


---
Hello,

Like anywhere, salaries do vary based on the company and role. You will have to consider the size of the company you're going to be working with, the number of employees they have, your prior experience, etc. 

Salaries in central London can vary, but for someone in the IT space who is working as a project lead, I'd take a wild guess of £35-45 thousand. But, as mentioned, that may be totally different (+ or - ) depending on the company's position.

Also, recall that your salary is a pre-tax gross amount.

In terms of cost of living, London is very expensive. Renting a whole house in London is probably improbable (if you leave the city it's more do-able). Likely, you'll want to look at smaller flats. Be conscious that often the base rent amount is just one of the expenses you'll incur, in addition to council tax, utilities, TV license, etc. 

There is a good website called Glassdoor which has some insights on salaries. You may want to start there. If you're totally unsure, it's always worth asking. You could tell the HR group at your company that you're new to the UK and unsure as what is an appropriate amount of compensation. Get their thoughts. If they're a good company they'll be honest with you!


----------

